# Please help



## 20348 (Apr 26, 2006)

I've been dealing with dyspepsia and IBS (though more symptoms from the former than the latter) for a while now. I've been tested for celiac disease and have had an abdominal CT scan (both normal). My family doctor wants me to have a HIDA scan of my gall bladder. I just have to wonder...if my gall bladder looked normal on the CT scan, is there really a need to go through with another test? Wouldn't I be in an incredible amount of pain if there were something wrong with my gall bladder?


----------

